# New Jackson kayaks



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, Jackson has a few new boats. Check 'em out:
http://www.kayakfishmag.com/news/jackson-launches-cuda-lt-coosa-hd-big-rig-pro/

They way I see it, no matter if you're a "Ford or a Chevy" guy, anyway you slice it you gotta love how the manufacturers are pushing each other to make great fishing kayaks.
As someone who remembers when there were NO fishing kayaks, and certainly none made for rivers, I love the fact that each manufacturer just keeps getting more innovative.
What a great time to be a kayak fisherman!!!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Just keeps getting better!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

wow!!!! Wonder what the weight limit on the coosa HD will be? I'm 6.0 and 300 and want a JK bad but the current coosa at 375 won't do it I'm afraid. I've been considering the big rig but how would it perform on moving water? Bubba any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bubba is the man to ask about the Big Rig for sure or maybe Drew Gregory lol


ML1187 said:


> wow!!!! Wonder what the weight limit on the coosa HD will be? I'm 6.0 and 300 and want a JK bad but the current coosa at 375 won't do it I'm afraid. I've been considering the big rig but how would it perform on moving water? Bubba any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

The new JK seats look great. Looks like they might even fit older kayaks. The bottom of the seat frame looks the same.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeo, the new Coosa sounds real neat. Can't wait to see all the details and specs. I agree on the options out these days, a great many out there. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Don't let the weight limit scare you to much. I myself am a large fella (280) and love my coosa. Do your feet get wet because of water through the scuppers, and are jumping 360s alittle harder, well yea but it's the challenge/ experience! 

I stand and fish a lot outta the boat, along with open water reentries, you just have to get use to the rocker of the boat.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Do you still use that Coosa?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Do you still use that Coosa?



Brotha, I couldn't afford the gas to drive to a put in if I had the time to spare. Buying a house with no appliances or tools is a costly endeavor !! 


Soon, very soon!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

We'll leave the light on for ya.


----------



## yak-cat (Oct 21, 2013)

looks like that seat has a inflatable lumbar support, if that's what it is, cool
it's amazing how some of the best ideas are so simple. I hope all there boat come with this new seat


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

yak-cat said:


> looks like that seat has a inflatable lumbar support, if that's what it is, cool
> it's amazing how some of the best ideas are so simple. I hope all there boat come with this new seat


I just bought a 2014 coosa, and it came with that inflatable lumbar support.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Jackson makes the lumbar support that fits most if not all of their seats. I think it's $30. Also fits the predator seats. Columbus kayak usually has them in stock for purchase. It's inflatable and fully adjustable.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bubba, there are some bad bad boats coming out from all manufacturers like you said. Its just crazy what's happening in innovation right now. Its not just boats either. Hook1, Yak Attack, etc. etc. are all upping the ante on accessories and products as well. Let alone bait and rod manufacturers. We're finally beginning to level the playing field with the fish 

But to answer some questions. The new Coosa is going to be available late this year. It is about 1 inch wider, so approx 33 inches. It is 4 inches longer. It has a removable console up front, so it is a completely flat surface if you want, which was my only gripe with the original. Also, its keel is ever so slightly sharper for better tracking. It does have the new Jackson adjustable trim seat on it, as do several of their new line of yaks. I do believe all of their fishing models of kayaks also come with a new type of lumbar support that is form fitting. They are making a splash at OR in Salt Lake right now.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Bubba, there are some bad bad boats coming out from all manufacturers like you said. Its just crazy what's happening in innovation right now. Its not just boats either. Hook1, Yak Attack, etc. etc. are all upping the ante on accessories and products as well. Let alone bait and rod manufacturers. We're finally beginning to level the playing field with the fish
> 
> But to answer some questions. The new Coosa is going to be available late this year. It is about 1 inch wider, so approx 33 inches. It is 4 inches longer. It has a removable console up front, so it is a completely flat surface if you want, which was my only gripe with the original. Also, its keel is ever so slightly sharper for better tracking. It does have the new Jackson adjustable trim seat on it, as do several of their new line of yaks. I do believe all of their fishing models of kayaks also come with a new type of lumbar support that is form fitting. They are making a splash at OR in Salt Lake right now.




Any idea of the weight cap on the new boat Northern? I'd imagine with the new dimensions it would be increased?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

http://jacksonkayak.com/blog/2014/08/07/outdoor-retailer-update-whats-new-at-jk/


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I want the Cousa hd. It finally has the things I was looking for. Anyone looking for a slightly used Lure 10


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Jim, I thought of you immediately when I saw this boat. It's almost everything you were looking for from the things you talked about.


----------



## basstyer (Oct 29, 2008)

Competition between the manufacturers brings out the best for us the customer. I bought a Cuda '12 at the beginning of this year but I've already been eying these boats for one to add to the stable. 

Have fun - Eric


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I dont want a Coosa to handle better on lakes and ponds. They make other boats for that. It handles fine if you know how to actually paddle a boat.
I don't want a longer and wider Coosa, its already heavy enough.
I don't want a go pro mount thats 4' tall on the rear of the boat to catch trees as I float under them. Hopefully its an option to buy.
I do not want a console to mount a transducer and battery on a kayak. Yes its removable, can I buy it without it?
Lumbar support is tacky and if like everything else thermarest makes it will work half as well as advertised.

Just seems like they are pandering to a survey filled out by a 100 different fishermen fishing different things, whats wrong with having a boat be the best at what it was originally designed to do instead of ok at somethings, but not great?

I do like the new seat and mounting positions although I think its probably overkill.
Also the rod tip protectors are cool and I will probably fit them to my 2013 Coosa.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

shwookie said:


> I dont want a Coosa to handle better on lakes and ponds. They make other boats for that. It handles fine if you know how to actually paddle a boat.
> I don't want a longer and wider Coosa, its already heavy enough.
> I don't want a go pro mount thats 4' tall on the rear of the boat to catch trees as I float under them. Hopefully its an option to buy.
> I do not want a console to mount a transducer and battery on a kayak. Yes its removable, can I buy it without it?
> ...


Just for the record, I love the new Coosa. It will suit some guys very very well for more of an all-purpose boat. For my uses and how I use that boat, I agree with your statement, however. I have a Cuda 14 for lakes, and my coosa will always be better than any other boat on the river, imo. I am pretty sure they are keeping the regular around still. They now have a big rig pro, cuda lt, and coosa hd. Then they have the regular versions around as the classic model. In this case, Yeah, I do like the classic the best, but features like an all flat deck on the new HD would be sweet as well...but who uses a transducer on a river?? lol Unless it's a bigger, wider river, then I could see it...but then you may not use a Coosa at all on a river like that either. All in all, its a great boat that will make a big splash with lots of consumers. Its not going to be for me personally, but to each their own.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

shwookie said:


> I dont want a Coosa to handle better on lakes and ponds.


It's called continuous improvement. In this industry I think if you sit still your products become yesterdays news, not the kayak people want today.

Many of the manufacturers are busting their butts to design/redesign their yaks to meet the wants of the moment.

Change or die.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone know of any Kilroys for sale?


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Northern1 said:


> Just for the record, I love the new Coosa. It will *suit some guys very very well for more of an all-purpose boat*. For my uses and how I use that boat, I agree with your statement, however. I have a Cuda 14 for lakes, and my coosa will always be better than any other boat on the river, imo. I am pretty sure they are keeping the regular around still. They now have a big rig pro, cuda lt, and coosa hd. Then they have the regular versions around as the classic model. In this case, Yeah, I do like the classic the best, but features like an all flat deck on the new HD would be sweet as well...but who uses a transducer on a river?? lol Unless it's a bigger, wider river, then I could see it...but then you may not use a Coosa at all on a river like that either. All in all, its a great boat that will make a big splash with lots of consumers. Its not going to be for me personally, but to each their own.


The Coosa was never meant or designed to be an all purpose boat.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

backlashed said:


> It's called continuous improvement. In this industry I think if you sit still your products become yesterdays news, not the kayak people want today.
> 
> Many of the manufacturers are busting their butts to design/redesign their yaks to meet the wants of the moment.
> 
> Change or die.


Jackson makes 8 other boats in this class, buy one of those instead if you want to paddle flat water. Almost all of them are newer models than the Coosa to boot. Don't take arguably the best moving water boat and try to change its goals mid stream. 
Jack of all trades, master of none.

Make it better on moving water then we can talk.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I also understand my position about a better coosa is probably going to be a lonely one lol.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Brock, I'm pretty sure the new Coosa HD will be in ADDITION to the regular Coosa...as in there will be two Coosa models.
Otherwise I agree with what you're saying. 
But I can see the market the newer model serves, too. I'm excited to paddle one. I'll reserve my comments until then. But I know if it's twice as stable and 85-90% of the Coosa's maneuverability, I'll be a HUGE fan.
And yeah, I could do without the console and the GoPro pole, but I believe that may just be one of those market-driven sign of the times things.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> Brock, I'm pretty sure the new Coosa HD will be in ADDITION to the regular Coosa...as in there will be two Coosa models.
> Otherwise I agree with what you're saying.
> But I can see the market the newer model serves, too. I'm excited to paddle one. I'll reserve my comments until then. But I know if it's twice as stable and 85-90% of the Coosa's maneuverability, I'll be a HUGE fan.
> And yeah, I could do without the console and the GoPro pole, but I believe that may just be one of those market-driven sign of the times things.


Ok Andy, 2 boats make sense I guess. The more offerings the better.
Anyways, if you truly wanted me to get excited, put a drop down skeg in a regular coosa and I will be over the moon.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Of all of the yaks I've had, I have never been more pleased with a boat as I am the coosa...however, the things that make it so great, don't necessarily help it in the performance department. What I love about the coosa is it's manueverability, stability, versatility, ease of loading and unloading. I'm completely secure and comfortable in the boat. What I don't like, seeing as how I spend more time on the lakes than I do on rivers, is it's tracking, speed when it is a little rough and windy. I understand that the coosa is not built for those conditions but if they basically took all of the things I like about the coosa and just helped it a little in those rougher, lake type conditions, added that sweet removable console which I can use or not use depending in whether I use my ff or not, and I want it!!!...in addition to my regular coosa of course. They will be 2 different boats and I love the idea and think it will do really well...and also I've had a cuda 14. Loved the speed, but I'm more comfortable in the coosa from a stability standpoint and always in the hi-seat position.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't like it, period.


Wonder if its available in urban camo, want it to match my coosa when I buy it

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

shwookie said:


> Anyways, if you truly wanted me to get excited, put a drop down skeg in a regular coosa and I will be over the moon.


Exactly!! What happened to the art of the drop down skeg?
Give me that new Coosa HD, take away the new hull characteristics that make it track better, and give me a drop down skeg instead.
Dreamy!!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

There putting a drop down skeg in the new hobies...I'm pretty excited for that 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

shwookie said:


> Ok Andy, 2 boats make sense I guess. The more offerings the better.


I was wondering how long we could twist your tail before you realized the HD was a new offering. But after all, you don't really care anyway.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> I don't like it, period.
> 
> 
> Wonder if its available in urban camo, want it to match my coosa when I buy it
> ...


Haha, well now i'm confused


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

backlashed said:


> I was wondering how long we could twist your tail before you realized the HD was a new offering. But after all, you don't really care anyway.


I saw some pictures, and got confused I guess lol.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Of all of the yaks I've had, I have never been more pleased with a boat as I am the coosa...however, the things that make it so great, don't necessarily help it in the performance department. What I love about the coosa is it's manueverability, stability, versatility, ease of loading and unloading. I'm completely secure and comfortable in the boat. What I don't like, seeing as how I spend more time on the lakes than I do on rivers, is it's tracking, speed when it is a little rough and windy. I understand that the coosa is not built for those conditions but if they basically took all of the things I like about the coosa and just helped it a little in those rougher, lake type conditions, added that sweet removable console which I can use or not use depending in whether I use my ff or not, and I want it!!!...in addition to my regular coosa of course. They will be 2 different boats and I love the idea and think it will do really well...and also I've had a cuda 14. Loved the speed, but I'm more comfortable in the coosa from a stability standpoint and always in the hi-seat position.


I understand your position and since its a new boat altogether this argument is sorta pointless, but anything they do to the hull to make it better on lakes is going to affect it on moving water. IMO, since the boat is built with a singular purpose in mind, taking away from that purpose is not a benefit to me. 

Seriously though, everyone could be happy if they would just put a good drop down skeg in it. It would handle flatwater and paddle with ease, and if you want the agility needed on moving water, simply raise it.

For the record, I was paddling with stuckathome once and turned to him and said " I can't see how anyone would want anything more in a boat" talking about the coosa, I think its just about perfect. I also enjoy the things you do as well, I just want a river boat to be left at that.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Northern1 said:


> Haha, well now i'm confused


I was told he was selling the MX to get the new coosa. I have no doubt it will happen.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh man...no argument here. The coosa like I said is the best boat I've ever had. I'd just like to have a lake version of the coosa which is what that HD is esentially gonna be. I'd still be using my regular coosa in the rivers. Use my HD for lake and night lake fishing.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Oh man...no argument here. The coosa like I said is the best boat I've ever had. I'd just like to have a lake version of the coosa which is what that HD is esentially gonna be. I'd still be using my regular coosa in the rivers. Use my HD for lake and night lake fishing.


I'll take your regular coosa off your hands


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Oh man...no argument here. The coosa like I said is the best boat I've ever had. I'd just like to have a lake version of the coosa which is what that HD is esentially gonna be.


I think Brock's point is that there should never be a "lake version" of the Coosa. The Coosa IS a river boat...that is it's expressed intent....it's mission statement.
All of the things I like most about the Coosa very much have to do with the fact that it's SPECIFICALLY designed for moving water. So those would be the last characteristics I'd want to lose, but the first ones that would have to go for a "lake version".

They should have just named this version the Mini-Rig or something and this conversation would be much shorter.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> I think Brock's point is that there should never be a "lake version" of the Coosa. The Coosa IS a river boat...that is it's expressed intent....it's mission statement.
> All of the things I like most about the Coosa very much have to do with the fact that it's SPECIFICALLY designed for moving water. So those would be the last characteristics I'd want to lose, but the first ones that would have to go for a "lake version".
> 
> *They should have just named this version the Mini-Rig or something and this conversation would be much shorter. *


Get Hersch on the phone! We are taking this all the way to the top, or at least as high as we know someone. You probably know Drews number, call him and tel him the HD thing s dumb.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

shwookie said:


> Get Hersch on the phone! We are taking this all the way to the top, or at least as high as we know someone. You probably know Drews number, call him and tel him the HD thing s dumb.


Haha, I would disagree with that statement! Think about it...all of us "Original" Coosa fans are going to continue to buy the original, while guys who wanted a bit of a hybrid are going to buy the HD. Its a win-win for Jackson from a business standpoint.

On their next revision to the original, I do hope they have a flat deck with zero changes to the keel of the boat. It needs to stay bull-nosed as is to maintain its river prowess.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

shwookie said:


> Get Hersch on the phone! We are taking this all the way to the top, or at least as high as we know someone. You probably know Drews number, call him and tel him the HD thing s dumb.


As you can imagine, I'm not shy about consistently sharing my opinion.
And the boat is not dumb, you're just hung up on the name. They should have given it an entirely new name and billed it as the ultimate do-everything boat.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I think it's great, keep pushing the boundaries, some ideas will be great, some will bomb. Like to see more companies work on the keel shape. We have to realize as well that is river guys are a small portion of overall kayak sales, at least now there are a few boats that work rivers, only more follow

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> As you can imagine, I'm not shy about consistently sharing my opinion.
> And the boat is not dumb, you're just hung up on the name. They should have given it an entirely new name and billed it as the ultimate do-everything boat.


Yeah the name HD is dumb, not the boat.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

shwookie said:


> Yeah the name HD is dumb, not the boat.


MX was taken...


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> MX was taken...


MX HD 2.0 is coming in the Spring of 2015.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Brock you really need to get out fishing

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> Brock you really need to get out fishing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah, the Brock MXHD2.0i is stuck inside working.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Its real simple. Wide means stable, narrow means a bit faster. You guys crack me up with all these descriptions and how Jackson designs this for that and that for this! We're talking kayaks, not F1 race cars! Even a white water kayak can be fished from and will go wherever you paddle it! Its a plastic kayak for crying out loud! If there are going to be any big changes in the world of kayak fishing its going to happen with self propulsion. Kind of like with what Native and Hobie have going on. Jackson will always come out with a new version of what they already have, rearrange the rod holders, add a gear track in a different spot and call it a river/lake yak and they'll sell because Jackson will say thats what this particular kayak was "designed" to do and Drew will post some awkward videos of him half naked fishing from it and everyone will be like, well I need one because its the new lake/river yak and thats what it was designed to do! LOL There is so much out there these days so dont jump on the band wagon unless you are convinced that is the best yak for you!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You must still drive a model t car since the design hasn't changed to flying cars yet


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Off topic but me and daddy dave pulled up on a bank yesterday for some shade and a drink, dave wants to do this float again


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The beer looks good, what are we having?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Mine was a Smithwicks(sp?), no idea besides an ipa for him, since I only have about ten beers a year I'm no expert


----------

